# logisystems controller



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

I figured Id share this with people with these controllers. I cant promise this will make yours last like mine. Or your milage may vary 

http://store.cwc-group.com/ffb1212ehe.html

Thats the cheapest (even on ebay they are around $25) Ive ever seen these fans (i ordered 3.) They fit on the controller (120mm) but you need longer screws which I picked up at lowes for about $1 for all 8. 

I have been using 2 fans in parrallel for about 100cfm these above are about 200 cfm fans by themselves. They come in older compaq ml350 servers as the main cpu(s) fan with a tunnel. I have 4 of them in my rack at the office that are 7 years old. Ive never replaced a fan on them and they all still work. Im going to run two on the controller and one on the warp nine above the brushes. Sound like little jet engines when you run them at full throttle however. I kind of like the sound and that should satisfy any of the no-noise laws they are trying to pass.

I wonder if its just cooling that keeps them happy. From the second or third time I drove the car I added the 2 extra fans because of heat when I touched the controller now it maxes at about 100F according to my thermal probe.


----------

